# Boaz (Dutch Shepherd)



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I had to take photos of Boaz for the UKC even though I have an FCI registration for him. I guess they just want to make sure he's a true Hollander.

He just turned 4 months old and is 32 pounds. I love how his new coat looks.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice looking dog. Love his markings.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so good looking!!!! What a handsome young man :wub:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Nice looking Dutchie dude!!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I've never seen a Dutch Shepherd before - they are gorgeous! I love the colouring!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks. The brindle is a part of why I decided to get one. They have a different personality than the Belgians, but he's very sweet with people and gentle with children. So far, he's been good with other dogs, but sometimes gets too rough for other puppies. I like the little bugger. Even when he jumps on my head.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!! :wub: I know a dog trainer here with a Dutchie.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is Gorgeous !! I would soooo love to get a dutchie in my next life)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

He is adorable!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

He looks so serious!

I saw a Dutch Shepherd K9 at Tractor supply Co once. I asked the officer if I could pet him and asked if he was imported (he was) and said I have 2 GSDs at home.


----------

